# Aufrüsten für &quot; Next gen&quot;



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Februar 2014)

*Aufrüsten für " Next gen"*

Hi,

 im Moment gibt es kein Spiel dass mein Rechner nicht bewältigen kann (wenn ich beim AA tolerant bin),
 mit der neuen Generation an der Türschwelle, dachte ich aber: Rüstest du mal laaaangsam auf.

 Mein Sys aktuell:

 4GB Kit DDR3 RAM
 AMD Phenom II X4 955 AM3
 500GB SATA2
 Geforce 660 ti
 530 Watt Netzteil

 Wie ersichtlich ist mein Prozessor aktuell die größte Bremse. 
 Nun will ich diesen tauschen, möchte aber ungerne das Mainboard wechseln (weil Arbeit    )
 Ich liebäugel mit einem i5,  gehe aber davon aus, dass dieser nicht passt (?).

 Hat jemand tipps zum Prozessor oder was vlt noch angebracht wäre langsam zu tauschen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Februar 2014)

Welches Mainboard ist denn verbaut?
In 99% der Fälle ist maximal ein Phenom II X6 möglich bei AM3-Boards.
Allerdings lohnt sich der Wechsel von einem schnellen X4 zu einem X6 bei Spielen eher weniger.
Deswegen wäre ein Platform-Wechsel auf Intel So1150 oder - wenns billiger sein soll - auf einem AMD AM3+ anzuraten

Die *Fragen *sind:
- welche Games willst du in welcher Auflösung/Details spielen?
- wieviel willst/kannst du ausgeben


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Februar 2014)

MSI 770 C-45 AM3, bzw dessen Nachfolger (Mainboard ist kaputt gegangen, ich weiß die Bezeichnung des neuen nicht  )

Die Sache ist die: Ich will nicht den ganzen Rechner neu machen, ich will nach und nach aufrüsten, da zb. die Graka noch absolut in Ordnung ist.
Ich will maximal 170 vlt 200 € für einen Prozessor ausgeben (im i5 Rahmen) , 100- 130€ für ein Mainboard

 Ich will natürlich alle Spiele auf hohen Details mit Abstrichen im AA flüssig spielen können


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (24. Februar 2014)

Hallo, der Prozessor ist zwar noch ok, ein i5 wäre aber eine deutliche Steigerung.

Dafür bräuchtest du auch ein neues Board. 
Du könntest Einen i5 4570 (160 euro) und ein h87 Board (70) nehmen. Das ist eine zukunftssichere Sache.
Ein intel Xeon 1230v3 wäre im Moment kaum schneller, hat aber wie ein i7 hyperthreading, was ihn zu einem 8 Kerner macht. Könnte sich später auszahlen. Ihm fehlt im Vergleich zum i7 4770 nur die Grafikeinheit und kostet 210 euro.

130 euro für das Board brauchst du nicht ausgeben, es sei denn, du willst übertakten, aber dann bräuchtest du auch Einen teureren K Prozessor.

Ein i5 4570 wäre schon 40-60% schneller, ein Xeon nochmal etwas mehr, vor allem natürlich in 8 Kern unterstützen spielen. Natürlich bremst dann wiederum deine Karte etwas, wenn man Einen i5 verbaut. Trotzdem sollte der Leistungsanstieg merkbar sein. Andererseits würde man den Unterschied zwischen einer 660ti und einer 770 auch deutlich spüren...

Die Grafikkarte kannst du dann auch später noch machen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Februar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Hallo, der Prozessor ist zwar noch ok, ein i5 wäre aber eine deutliche Steigerung.
> 
> Dafür bräuchtest du auch ein neues Board.
> Du könntest Einen i5 4570 (160 euro) und ein h87 Board (70) nehmen. Das ist eine zukunftssichere Sache.
> ...



So viel Zahlen... 

Die erste Kombi klingt ganz gut, sind aber 180€ für Prozessor und 90€ fürs Main 

Müssen dann zwangsläufig andere Komponenten (Kühler, etc) auch gewechselt werden, mit neuem Mainboard?
Sind 4GB RAM noch kompetetiv?

Ja die Graka wird auch gewechselt, allerdings erst, wenns nötig ist.

Zum Thema mein Prozessor ist noch ok: Stimmt, aber bei zb. Thief ist schon ein i7 als "empfohlen" angegeben, was natürlich Quatsch ist, aber es ist langsam an der Zeit ^^

 Ich müsste auch nicht zwangsläufig JETZT upgraden, wenn eine neue Generation oder so ansteht und alte Prozesoren billiger werden, steht sowas demnächst an?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (24. Februar 2014)

Ja, mit dem i5 macht man nichts fslsch. 90 euro fürs Main ist schon fast viel  Beim Lüfter kommt es drauf an, welchen du hast, möglicherweise muss ein neuer her, wenn du nicht den Intel Lüfter verwenden willst. Wären Ca. 20 euro extra.

4GB ram reichen noch, aber es ist bald an der Zeit mal weitere 4 dazu zu kaufen. Man beginnt grade von mehr als 4 zu profitieren, und da man wegen dualchannel immer gleich große Module nimmt, kauft man neu halt 2x4 und nicht 3x2 oder.

Man kann immer auf eine neue Generation warten, aber haswell ist recht neu und es ist kein Fehler, das jetzt zu kaufen


----------



## Miro1989 (24. Februar 2014)

Eine neue Generation von CPU ist momentan nicht in arbeit obwohl es im Mai die Haswell - Refresh CPU s geben wird eine auf gemotzte Version der jetzigen, im Sommer sollen die mit K raus kommen und dann könnte es sein das die normalen I3,I5,I7 Prozessoren im preis so um die 20-30 Euro fallen. Die Haswell - Refresh sollen nur maginal mehr mhz haben so um die 100-200. Ich Persöhnlich warte auch gerade bis die Refresh Version raus kommt und entscheide mich dann für die normale oder gegebenenfals für die Refresh Version. Habe momentan nur mit einer GTX 770 aufgerüstet


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (24. Februar 2014)

Naja, darauf warten lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. Selbst von ivy auf haswell hat sich die Leistung kaum gesteigert, obwohl das eine komplett neue Generation war. Und es sieht nicht danach auch, als dass die haswell refreshs auf einmal deutlich besser sind. Gleichzeitig ist der Preis für die alten ivy Prozessoren _nicht_ bzw kaum gefallen. Seit sandy Bridge hat sich ja eigentlich schon kaum was getan. Ein i5 2500 ist immer noch sehr gut und spielt zumindest in der gleichen Liga wie seine Nachfolger.

Außerdem bremst im Moment eher die Grafikkarte. Ob man Einen i5 2500, 3470, 4570.Oder "4570 2.0" hat, ist eher zu vernachlässigen.

Wenn es sich abzeichnen würde, dass Intels neue Prozessoren viel mehr Leistung bringen würden, würde ich vll warten, im Moment gibt es da aber eher keinen Grund.


----------



## Miro1989 (24. Februar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Naja, darauf warten lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. Selbst von ivy auf haswell hat sich die Leistung kaum gesteigert, obwohl das eine komplett neue Generation war. Und es sieht nicht danach auch, als dass die haswell refreshs auf einmal deutlich besser sind. Gleichzeitig ist der Preis für die alten ivy Prozessoren _nicht_ bzw kaum gefallen. Seit sandy Bridge hat sich ja eigentlich schon kaum was getan. Ein i5 2500 ist immer noch sehr gut und spielt zumindest in der gleichen Liga wie seine Nachfolger.
> 
> Außerdem bremst im Moment eher die Grafikkarte. Ob man Einen i5 2500, 3470, 4570.Oder "4570 2.0" hat, ist eher zu vernachlässigen.
> 
> Wenn es sich abzeichnen würde, dass Intels neue Prozessoren viel mehr Leistung bringen würden, würde ich vll warten, im Moment gibt es da aber eher keinen Grund.


 
Gebe ich dir vollkommen recht  im Endeffekt lohnt sich warten momentan nicht wirklich


----------



## Worrel (24. Februar 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> im Moment gibt es kein Spiel dass mein Rechner nicht bewältigen kann (wenn ich beim AA tolerant bin),
> mit der neuen Generation an der Türschwelle, dachte ich aber: Rüstest du mal laaaangsam auf.


Ich würde aber noch warten, bis wirklich mal ein Spiel daher kommt, bei dem du die Optionen deutlich runter regeln mußt.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (24. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich würde aber noch warten, bis wirklich mal ein Spiel daher kommt, bei dem du die Optionen deutlich runter regeln mußt.


 
Das wiederum fände ich auch sinnvoll. Es sei denn es brennt dir unter den Nägeln, oder du möchtest mehr fps. 
Dann kaufst du einfach, wenn es nötig wird. vll gibt es dann schon die refreshs. Schaden tun die ja auch keinen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich würde aber noch warten, bis wirklich mal ein Spiel daher kommt, bei dem du die Optionen deutlich runter regeln mußt.



Naja, allein die CPU könnte dann de FPS so hoch"treiben", dass es dann auch mit flüssig flutscht. Und ich persönlich hatte letztes Jahr noch ein ähnliches System, das MIR zu schwach wurde, obwohl ich auf keinen Fall der "FPS-Freak" und "Ultra haben müssen"-Spieler bin 

 Aber am Ende muss jeder selber wissen, wann es ihm zu "blöd" wird


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich würde aber noch warten, bis wirklich mal ein Spiel daher kommt, bei dem du die Optionen deutlich runter regeln mußt.


 
Wenn er BF4 zocken will dann ist der Phenom II X4 jetzt schon zu schwach für flüssiges Spielen auf großen Maps mit 64 Spielern.
Die CPU ist dort immer am Limit.
Drops auf 25-30 FPS sind da an der Tagesordnung - ich sprech aus Erfahrung.

Ein i5-4570 verdreifacht die Min-FPS nahezu.
Jedenfalls war das bei mir der Fall.

Und seine GTX 660 Ti reicht für BF4 auf mittleren Details ohne MSAA auch noch aus.

Interessant wäre es auch zu wissen um welche Spiele es eigentlich geht.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Februar 2014)

Nun erstmal dank für die zahlreichen Antworten. 

Hat jemand noch Tipps für eine gute Seite zum bestellen? Amazon ist erst mal offensichtlich, aber eine Seite die Ratenzahlung anbietet, wäre fein


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Februar 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wenn er BF4 zocken will dann ist der Phenom II X4 jetzt schon zu schwach für flüssiges Spielen auf großen Maps mit 64 Spielern.
> Die CPU ist dort immer am Limit.
> Drops auf 25-30 FPS sind da an der Tagesordnung - ich sprech aus Erfahrung.
> 
> ...




Dann sind die Anforderungen aber hart gestiegen. BF3 läuft bei mir auf Ultra (!) flüssig O_o 

Es geht hautsächlich um Witcher 3 
Drum hat es eigtl. noch Zeit.

edit: Da ich mich gleich rechtfertigen muss 
Es geht nicht darum für Witcher 3 aufzurüsten, sondern ein akzeptables System zu haben, wenn die Zeit kommt. (Zukunftssicher)

Bis dahin sollte ich von höheren fps in Assassins Creed 4, Crysis 3 und co profitieren ^^


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (24. Februar 2014)

Amazon ist zu teuer, Hardwareversand.de ist gut und bietet ratenzahlung an.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Februar 2014)

Wird mein Netzteil da noch ausreichen? 
Leider finde ich keine specs für das H87 und weiß nicht. ob ein neues case her muss. Weiß jemand wie groß das ist?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (24. Februar 2014)

Welches Board hattest du jetzt nochmal genau ausgesucht? Und welchen Formfaktor hat dein Gehäuse? ATX?
Von welcher Marke ist dein Netzteil denn?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Februar 2014)

h87 Board das ich möchte http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/79849/ASRock+H87+Pro4%2C+Sockel+1150%2C+ATX.article, Scynthe Samurai ZZ Kühler den ich gerade habe, be quiet! pure power 530 Watt Netzteil, case: 3R Systems Design Gehäuse K400 Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2014)

Das Gehäuse wird ziemlich schlecht bewertet, aber zumindest hat es ATX, also das Board passt. Netzteil reicht auch für neuere gute Karten, aber schau mal, wie viele Stecker für PCIe das hat. Zwei sollte es haben mit 6 oder 8 Pin.

 Wegen des Scythe: es könnte sein, dass Du da dann keine passenden Montage-teile für einen anderen Sockel hast. Weißt Du, für welche Sockel da was mitgeliefert war, als du den gekauft hattest?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse wird ziemlich schlecht bewertet, aber zumindest hat es ATX, also das Board passt. Netzteil reicht auch für neuere gute Karten, aber schau mal, wie viele Stecker für PCIe das hat. Zwei sollte es haben mit 6 oder 8 Pin.
> 
> Wegen des Scythe: es könnte sein, dass Du da dann keine passenden Montage-teile für einen anderen Sockel hast. Weißt Du, für welche Sockel da was mitgeliefert war, als du den gekauft hattest?



Das Gehäuse ist auch dürftig, aber es war billig ^^ (Tipps für ein gutes/günstiges?)
hat 2 PCI E Stecker.

Wenn da was für andere Sockel dabei war, hab ichs irgendwo in den tiefen des Kellers verlegt, da is es wohl weniger aufwendig einen neuen zu holen ^^

 Als ersten kommt übrigens eine 1tb Festplatte (und Win7 weil mein Schwager die CD verschlampt hat -.- ), kann man da irgendeine kaufen oder gibt's da auch gute/ schlechte?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2014)

Bei ner Festplatte einfach auf 7200 U/Min achten, der Rest ist unwesentlich, da tun sich die Modelle nix. 1TB sollten so 50-55€ kosten. Oder direkt 2TB, kostet dann auch nur 20€ mehr.

 Gehäuse: kannst ja mal hier schauen: Kaufberatung Gehäuse für Gamer-PCs: 30 Modelle als Kauftipp   da sind auf 2 Seiten auch Kauftipps inkl. der Angabe, wie lang Grafikkarten maximal sein dürfen. Die Top-Modelle bei Grafikkarten können auch mal etwas über 30cm lang sein. Die Gehäuse unter ca 50€ haben halt oft einen, aber nicht unbedingt leisen Lüfter dabei. Die teureren haben oft 2 UND dann auch leise - aber wenn Du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, dann bestell einen Lüfter dazu, oder nimm einen von deinen alten, bei dem Du weiß, dass der nicht laut ist


 und VIELLEICHT kannst Du bei Scythe mal anfragen - manche Hersteller senden neues Material sogar kostenlos dazu.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei ner Festplatte einfach auf 7200 U/Min achten, der Rest ist unwesentlich, da tun sich die Modelle nix. 1TB sollten so 50-55€ kosten. Oder direkt 2TB, kostet dann auch nur 20€ mehr.
> 
> Gehäuse: kannst ja mal hier schauen: Kaufberatung Gehäuse für Gamer-PCs: 30 Modelle als Kauftipp da sind auf 2 Seiten auch Kauftipps inkl. der Angabe, wie lang Grafikkarten maximal sein dürfen. Die Top-Modelle bei Grafikkarten können auch mal etwas über 30cm lang sein. Die Gehäuse unter ca 50€ haben halt oft einen, aber nicht unbedingt leisen Lüfter dabei. Die teureren haben oft 2 UND dann auch leise - aber wenn Du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, dann bestell einen Lüfter dazu, oder nimm einen von deinen alten, bei dem Du weiß, dass der nicht laut ist
> 
> ...


 
 Schöne case Liste. Finde den Aerocool Vs-3 Advance schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil interessant. 
 Zur Festplatte. SATA 1/2/3  macht keinen Unterschied? 
 Sollte der Lüfter nicht passen, kannst du einen empfehlen?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (25. Februar 2014)

SATA 2 oder 3 ist ok, die 6gb/s werden eh nicht ausgenutzt. SATA 1 gibt es kaum noch...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. Februar 2014)

Ist das nicht SATA 1?
Seagate ST1000DM003 interne Festplatte 3,5 Zoll - 1 TB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2014)

Nein, das "ATA600" ist SATA3, das sind 6GB/s von der Sata-Schnittstelle her


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (25. Februar 2014)

Ja, SATA 3, auch bekannt als SATA 600 bzw. 6gb/s


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. Februar 2014)

festplatte und Windows wird zuerst bestellt.. Wenn ich dann später das Mainboard wechsle, muss ich Windows neu installieren? Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass Win OEM Version nur bei einem Mainboard aktivierbar ist, finde aber keinen Nachweiß dazu in Google...

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003RBPAJ0/ref=ox_sc_act_image_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AUAKLXX18K36I

in einer Rezession:

Zuallererst ein Wort zum Begriff OEM, weil mich der am meisten beschäftigt hat und warum OEM nur die Hälfte von der anderen Version kostet.
OEM ist so, als hätte es ein Mensch auf den PC im Supermarkt bereits aufgespielt, die Software ist mit dem Motherboard verbunden.
(die Software kommt als DVD, die Verbindung geschieht über die Aktivierung!)
Angeblich, weil auch diese gehen kaputt, kann man ein zweites Mal nach Anruf bei MS sich dieses noch einmal auf ein anderes Motherboard aufsetzen.

 desweiteren: 

http://www.maxx-software.de/advance...s=windows+7&XTCsid=70uu8cu7nsd0o1ing3k6gd41j4

 oder:

http://www.maxx-software.de/Windows-7/Microsoft-Windows-7-Ultimate-32-bit.html


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2014)

OEM hießen mal die Versionen, die nur beim Kauf eines PCs oder so mitverkauft werden durften. Das ist aber schon lange nicht mehr so und offiziell auch erlaubt, die an normale User auch einzeln zu verkaufen. Aber ich würde vlt. nivht unbedingt diese billige Version nehmen, nachher ist das vlt eine von Dell oder so, die doch nur mit Dell-Boards geht, oder ein Key, der Probleme macht, vlt von nem alten PC oder russischer Code oder was auch immer 

Nimm diese hier, das ist die offizielle normale OEM-Version von Win 7 Home Premium 64bit: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit OEM inkl. Service Pack 1 (Frustfreie Verpackung): Amazon.de: Software

Und mit nem neuen Board solltest Du es dann erneut installieren


----------



## Worrel (27. Februar 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> OEM ist so, als hätte es ein Mensch auf den PC im Supermarkt bereits aufgespielt, die Software ist mit dem Motherboard verbunden.
> (die Software kommt als DVD, die Verbindung geschieht über die Aktivierung!)
> Angeblich, weil auch diese gehen kaputt, kann man ein zweites Mal nach Anruf bei MS sich dieses noch einmal auf ein anderes Motherboard aufsetzen.


Worüber der gute Mensch redet:

Diese Windows Versionen müssen erneut aktiviert werden, wenn man zu viele Hardware Elemente ändert. Da auf einem Motherboard recht viele einzelne Elemente vorhanden sind, ist nach einem Motherboard Austausch auf jeden Fall eine Re-Aktivierung notwendig.
Solange man nicht wöchentlich eine neue Aktivierung für den selben Key durchführt, sollte das auch jederzeit problemlos gehen.

(Ist das echt nur bei OEM Versionen so?)


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> (Ist das echt nur bei OEM Versionen so?)


 Das ist an sich bei jeder Version so ^^   ist aber auch kein Problem, das "schlimmste" wäre, dass die automatische Aktivieurung nicht geht und man es per Telefon machen muss


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. Februar 2014)

Festplatte ist da und installiert  Ich will mal Win 8 eine Chance geben und lade aus diesem Grund die Testversion runter. Allerdings ist das eine iso (?) und keine exe, muss ich das erst auf DVD brennen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2014)

ja klar, und zwar "Image brennen", NICHT einfach ne Daten-DVD erstellen und das File draufkopieren. Geht zB mit CDBurnerXP sehr gut


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. Februar 2014)

geht es auch anders, ich hab keinen Brenner 

edit: habs mit daemon Tools geöffnet, kanns aber nicht auf der Partition installieren: Windows kann auf dem Datenträger nicht installiert werden: Der ausgewählte Datenträger entspricht dem GPT Partitionsstil.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (27. Februar 2014)

Das dürfte auch schwierig werden, wenn Windows sich selbst von der gleichen Partition installieren soll..


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. Februar 2014)

Installation hat geklappt und es funktioniert auch. Ich kann das System von beiden Systemen starten, einmal die normale Version, einmal die neue ohne Treiber etc, aber: Wenn ich die alte Festplatte abklemme kann ich es nicht mehr starten, man sieht nach dem Mainboard Logo nur noch ein schwarzes Bild mit einem blinkenden Unterstrich am oberen linken Bildschirmrand.


----------



## Worrel (28. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist an sich bei jeder Version so ^^


 Dachte ich mir eigentlich auch. Aber da ich seit XP nur OEM Versionen hatte, ...


----------

